# Eye Boogers



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

What's the best way to prevent and/or clean? Daily wipe with warm clothe? Any solution or wash that helps? They seem to crust in his hair?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I use only a cotton ball soaked with warm water to soften, if necessary, and then use my fingernail and/or a fine toothed or flea comb. I do that, as well as brush his teeth every morning and, btw, he has only had to have his teeth cleaned once in his almost 16 years. It's a daily routine for him and he actually comes very willing to have itmdone every morning after his breakfast. We've been doing it for such a long, long time.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't think you can't prevent them... I use a flea comb every morning to get the boogies out.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

We use a warm washcloth and clean it out for him. At first he is really squirmy, but after a while he is melted butter and seems to be saying, "Fine. Do whatever you want with me. I don't care."LOL


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I use a fine tooth comb to get them out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruth4Havs said:


> We use a warm washcloth and clean it out for him. At first he is really squirmy, but after a while he is melted butter and seems to be saying, "Fine. Do whatever you want with me. I don't care."LOL


Good for you for being persistent! It's that gentle, but regular and persistent grooming routine that will make everything SO much easier as he gets older!:thumb:


----------

